
How GM Beat Tesla to the First True Mass-Market Electric Car - lightcatcher
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/gm-electric-car-chevy-bolt-mary-barra/
======
Shivetya
It is a very important car and one where the manufacturing and supply prowess
of the big automakers is put on display. The large automakers do a lot of
market research to know what people want, they don't stand up and tell people
what they want they go find out. They also more importantly have the money,
suppliers, and trade agreements, to pivot quickly.

Throw in the most basic fact of all, if GM wants to produce a hundred thousand
of these it can in short order. Tesla cannot do that because they don't have
the capacity nor the money to buy it

------
dsfyu404ed
It sounds like good car. The "nobody will buy an EV with 200mi of range if it
isn't a great car" attitude is what makes me think it has a chance.

